# H - Dark Rabbits PVP Gilde Blackmoore EU



## DarkRabbits (23. Dezember 2016)

_Die Dark Rabbits suchen weiterhin nach aktiven neuen Membern die der Allianz gerne mal das Fell über die Ohren ziehen möchte.
Wir sind eine reine PVP Gilde und pflegen den ständigen Zwist zwischen der Allianz und der Horde.
Wenn Du gerne Open World , BG´s, Arena oder RatedBattlegrounds spielst und dabei eine gute Community zu schätzen weißt dann bist du bei uns an der richtigen Adresse._

*www.DarkRabbits.de*


----------

